# Finding a new JOB! (Waitress?)



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

*I have been working at the same store for several years now, and I hate it. It was my first job and the only reason I choose to work there is because I was comfortable and that's also the reason I have stayed there for as long as I have. My new boss (for about a year now) doesn't like me, he is extremely obese and I think this has made him insecure and hateful towards woman. He clearly thinks I'm attractive and often makes rude demeaning "jokes" i.e. "You should go sit in the cafeteria of a hospital and find you a doctor to marry!" he also refers to me as "that girl" and when he does say my name he doesn't pronounce it right. This would be understandable if he had a lot of people to manage but its just me and 2 other people in our department. It wasn't until I got my evaluation a couple weeks ago (the only thing he gave me a good mark on was, appearance) that I realized that.... I'm better then this. It just clicked, that, I deserve better and I CAN DO BETTER! If not, well then, I can do worse at a job I actually like. It inspired me to find a new job. Obviously having SA that is no easy task. But for the first time in a long time I feel determined. I have always wanted to try my hand at waitressing, I think it will help me break out of the shell Im in. When I am comfortable in my environment I can talk to just about anyone. Just about. I am a people pleaser, so I often go out of my way to help someone simply cause I think they will hate me if I don't. I also like to talk, a lot.These are all good traits to be a waitress, but its getting the job and learning the job (and all the people!!) that is the terrifying part for me. I went to return my application today at a steakhouse and talked with a manager. I had a mini interview and she told me "if they're interested" she would call me back for a second interview. This discouraged me I was seriously hoping to be hired on the spot! LOL! Im not giving up though. Anyways I was wondering if any of you had any advice as far as what restaurants I should consider? Keep in mind I have no experience. Also any information from those of you who do waitress would be great. This is one of the many changes I'm making in my life and, dare I say, I'm kind of excited about it. I have been letting my SA control my life for far too long and I'm ready to show it who is boss. *:wife​


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Depending where you live, it might help a lot to get SmartServe qualifications if you haven't already. Apply to family restaurants first since you won't be likely to get hired at a higher end place due to lack of experience. Places like Swiss Chalet, Applebee's, etc.
I was in the same position as you with a maniac boss, still haven't found a waitressing job but that's only because I haven't looked very hard.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't have much advice, waitressing is the last thing on my list to apply to. Only if I get really desperate. 

The only thing I've heard is that you're never supposed to bad mouth your old boss when you apply for a job. So if they ask you why you're leaving your other job you just have to make up some b.s. about how you want to try something new. 

I don't know where you live, but I feel like you're more likely to get hired as a waitress if you live in a small town. I'm in LA and would have to compete with sociable actors/actresses for waitressing jobs. You can always apply to someplace that hires mostly teenagers. With your experience you'll definitely be a step up from them. And you can work more hours than them which employers like. Downsides will be you won't be paid much and you'll be working with teenagers. Up to you. 

Also I hope your boss gets punched in the face.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was a waitress. I just quit my job because my managers are all *******s.

I was terrified when I first started but then I realized how easy it is. I mean it gets really stressful sometimes when it's really busy, but for the most part it's easy. And it's really good money. Just apply at more restaurants and you're bound to get a job. Restaurants have high turnover rates and it's nothing for them to hire a new waitress.. they only have to pay them like 2 or 3 bucks an hour lol.


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, I realize with any job youre going to have problems with someone, but this dude flat out discriminates against me. I went to corporate on him after his first couple months of him being here because of it. He almost lost his job from what I'm told so I'm sure that made him even more bitter towards me. Things were OK for a while but now its starting up again and I just don't feel like going through it all over again. I hate drama and I hate getting people in trouble even when its deserved. Its just not worth the stress. I work part time at minimum wage for goodness sake! LOL! Anyways, Yes I am looking into chain restaurants. I tried Chilies a couple years ago and it scared me off, everything was going great until they put a test in front of me, needless to say I fled out of the restaurant as fast as I could. And im not talking personality test im talking test test. Oh and Haydsmom I'm wondering, I have add so focus isnt my strongest suite this shouldn't effect me should it? I mean obviously my add isn't debilitating but I'm just wondering what it actually takes to be a waitress?


----------

